# Nose Sniffing



## eclipsechick08 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey guys, my little Jadey, now 3 months, does something quite odd and I'm curious if it's normal. He stands up on my chest and gets right up in my face and sticks his nose in my nostril and sniffs and then licks my nose/upper lip sometimes. I'm ok with the nose, but the lip makes me think of germs. He'll also wake me up at 5 am every morning licking my nose. \

Is this normal? What does it mean?

He'll also lay on his side across my stomach and look up at me, upside down, like waiting for me to kiss his head/nose. He just stares at me.

Here's the newest pic of Jade.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like a cuteypie! I think he's just smelling you to check out whether youve just eaten, or what you've been up to, or just smelling your smell. I think he's licking for the same reasons, curious about that stuff in your nose, maybe in part to clean you and also because it tastes good and salty. My cat licks me when Im sweaty from the gym.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jul 4, 2010)

I never thought of that. But I can't imagine makeup would be too tasty! Hah.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

He's checking for your sent glands because he's accepted you as family and wants to memorize your scent and pick you out of a pride of cats. You know how they rub their faces and cheeks on things, that and around the lips is where cats have scent glands. You're an odd cat because you don't have any. 

Be proud. Your mouth is also where your teeth are and if you weren't trusted your cat wouldn't get near your weapons.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

She thinks you smell, and need a wash.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

When I sit down to eat and it smells exciting, she'll smell my mouth to find out what the food is.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Both of our kitties do this same thing! They wake us up every morning with kisses all over our face. We find it kind of endearing.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Come on people. I'm the one who's right here. I have impecable information gleaned from the intertubes.

CAT COMMUNICATION

"The *nose*-bump is another friendly greeting. When *cats* meet, they *sniff* each other's faces - *sniffing* the scent glands around the lips to determine the *..."*

I looked it up after Fay did a careful prolonged sniff inspection of my lips and face.


----------

